# Bike ID?



## Whippet79 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi, I have bought what is purported to be a TCR Advanced 1 disc 2019. However, the colour scheme is really odd being gloss black with the Giant log on the underneath of the downtube. I cannot find any TCR models that look like this










I've put the frame number from the sticker into Giants bike register page and it comes out as a charcoal:








any ideas what is going on here?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Did you contact Giant Customer Service?


----------



## Whippet79 (Sep 18, 2021)

il sogno said:


> Did you contact Giant Customer Service?


All they can tell me is that the frame number sticker comes back as a TCR Advanced 1 disc 2019.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe they were too busy building everyone else’s bikes to pay attention to theirs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That looks like a nice gravel bike!


----------

